# Ranitomeya fantastica vivarium



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi all,

We've got this one about finished, it's 30"Tx16"Dx30"W, made by Protean Terrariums. It's one of two that are identical that will flank our bay window in the living room. Lighting is a 4 bulb t-5 with reflector:









Installing the cork tile background.










Planted with starts, lots of interesting little mosses too. It's got a Mistking system on it so we hope they'll take off.










There are sliding doors on either side for easy access.










Close up of interior decorations. Frogs will go in after foam tape is added to the door openings to prevent fruit fly escapees.

Christina


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, looks amazing! 
What lucky frogs get to go in there?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

edwing206 said:


> Wow, looks amazing!
> What lucky frogs get to go in there?


Thanks! _R. fantastica._


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ooops, I guess I should have read the title, huh?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

christina hanson said:


> Thanks! _R. fantastica._


Tank looks amazing Christina. Which morph of fant have you got?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

afterdark said:


> Tank looks amazing Christina. Which morph of fant have you got?


Thanks Mike. In this vivarium it will be the standard form, our original group plus a few offspring that we've had for quite a few years.

Christina


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Really sweet tank, so nice to have real terrariums isn't it. Great job on the landscaping. Do you think the front glass will fog?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Mark, yes we lurves the real terrariums, such an improvement over the old fish tanks. 

Right now it is fogging but it's still got the new clean glass thing going and I think it'll get better once it slimes up a bit. Also we have the top really closed up at the moment so we can adjust it as time goes on. We have the misting system going at 30 second bursts every hour, as we're trying to get these moss and orchid starts established and think they'll benefit from the super high humidity.

Christina


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Cant wait to see it in a few months ! Great looking allready though


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, i been meaning to try out one of those cork slabs, i am gonna def do it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks great already but can't wait to see the Philodendron (erubescens?) all over/up that tree stump.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Looks great already but can't wait to see the Philodendron (erubescens?) all over/up that tree stump.


Is it? It's always stayed small like that all the years we've had it, it's labled _Philodendron _'mini red'. We have kept it cold though so maybe it'll get larger in the warm viv. If it starts to scramble it's a goner.

Christina


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks great Christina, those are going to be some super happy Fants. Gotta love Jason's tanks too.

Charles


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

If it stays small then it's not the plant I'm thinking of.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi All,

An update on the plant growth and the denizens:

The moss is really taking off on the forest tiles:










And the frogs are settling in well and have recommenced breeding activity. We haven't found any eggs but there's a lot of leaf litter in there for them to hide them in, so I wouldn't be surprised if we find tadpoles soon:










Christina


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks excellent, Christina! I can't wait to see that one as it grows in more. Where did you get the cork tiles? I've been looking for something with a realistic bark texture but dislike the typical cork slabs that are 2-3" thick and curved.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Arrynia said:


> That looks excellent, Christina! I can't wait to see that one as it grows in more. Where did you get the cork tiles? I've been looking for something with a realistic bark texture but dislike the typical cork slabs that are 2-3" thick and curved.


These are the cork tiles that Zoo-Med sells, so you can get them in varying sizes, which is really convenient. So far they have held up just fine.

Zoo Med Natural Forest Tile Background Adds an Exotic Look to Your Terrarium

Thank you!

Christina


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Christina!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

wow! very natural effect with this cork backround, also I find that you win a lot of usefull space in the terrarium..beautifull+practical, the goal of the froggers!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Very good work, a perfect natural effect !


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the kind compliments. 

We were actually not thrilled with the look of the tiles at first because the tank was so tall and the tiles so flat it looked very one dimensional. Adding the undulating vies along the back as if they were creeping up the trunk of a tree and the jungle vines in the mid portion of the tank really added a lot of interest to the background. 

I'm also really happy that we had the discipline to stick with plants that will stay relatively small, when you first set them up the temptation to put leafier things in there to get a finished look is high. We are trying to avoid an overgrown look so you can appreciate each plant. The frogs seem content living both in the leaf litter and in the higher areas of the tank.

One other note on the mosses, small pieces were purposely put into nooks and crannies of the background and the driftwood, and those have really taken off since installing the misting system.

Christina


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it looks very natural! I view it as a small section of a tree trunk. Some oaks are HUGE and this is exactly what your viv portrays. I agree that adding the vines greatly added to the realism. You have instilled in me a lot of ideas for my next viv.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks awesome! I like the background alot, some smaller shinglers would look great in there with all that vertical space.....


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

JoshH said:


> Looks awesome! I like the background alot, some smaller shinglers would look great in there with all that vertical space.....


Yes, that's the plan. We have a few working their way up the back: 










And I saw this nice surprise when I went to take the pictures today:










Christina


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

guess they been hiding eggs afterall.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

What species of shinglers do you have in there?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

christina hanson said:


>


Super cool! I have yet to observe a multiple tad transport from my collection. Do fantasticus do this often?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice tank! i love all the vines. and nice transport pic! it looks like there is another egg on the leaf behind her, doesnt look good though.

MD_Frogger - 

ive had variabilis transport 4 tads at a time, and both lamasi and uakarii transport 2 at a time.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

MD_Frogger said:


> Super cool! I have yet to observe a multiple tad transport from my collection. Do fantasticus do this often?


I've actually don't remember observing this group transporting before, but their previous tank was pretty full of plants and their was in tank recruitment so I assume they were. This guy dropped off one tad in a water dish, then went and picked up another tadpole, so he has 2 again.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

thedude said:


> very nice tank! i love all the vines. and nice transport pic! it looks like there is another egg on the leaf behind her, doesnt look good though.
> 
> MD_Frogger -
> 
> ive had variabilis transport 4 tads at a time, and both lamasi and uakarii transport 2 at a time.


I didn't notice that, you're right. I've seen a few more bad eggs they've squirted around on leaves, plus clearly they're getting the job done elsewhere.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Arrynia said:


> What species of shinglers do you have in there?


Sorry for being slow, had to ask Mike for the ID.

_Rhaphidophora hayi_

The fern climbing up the back is a _Pyrosia._

Christina

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/51966-ranitomeya-fantastica-vivarium.html


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Any updates on this tank? It's one of my favourites...


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

afterdark said:


> Any updates on this tank? It's one of my favourites...


my sentiments exactly


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

HunterB said:


> my sentiments exactly


What he said!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice tank! 

What is that wonderful Peperomia growing across the ground? trinervis? turboensis?

How is that little Begonia SP Lita doing in there?

Great work


Todd!


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

afterdark said:


> Any updates on this tank? It's one of my favourites...


Hi everyone and thank you for the compliments.

Here are some updated pictures from today:




























Side view through open doors.

The begonia 'Lita' is a goner, as well as a cut leaf begonia we had as a background plant. I'm not real high on begonias in vivaria anymore (I think I listed the 'Lita" as one of my favorite viv plants in another thread, oops). It was just too prolific and it was choking out other plants. The maidenhair fern in the front is also getting a bit big but it's delicate enough that I don't feel it detracts too much from the display too much, but time will tell.

Christina


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks very much for the update Christina. The tank is looking great!

How are the fants doing in there?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

afterdark said:


> Thanks very much for the update Christina. The tank is looking great!
> 
> How are the fants doing in there?


They are doing well. We don't collect eggs but let the male deposit the tads in cups which we remove for rearing. He drops off a tad or 2 every couple of weeks, which is a nice pace.

Christina


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice viv Christina. I really dig the simpler tanks these days.


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there any chance we could get a photo and quick description of the "foam tape to prevent ff escapes"?

I'm getting a protean tank in next few weeks (waiting on shipping), and I'm sure I'll want to do the same thing 

I really like how your tank turned out! What do you think of the moss? Do you feel it's taking over a bit more than you'd like?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Fantastic looking Tank

Love how it has grown in.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

inktomi said:


> Is there any chance we could get a photo and quick description of the "foam tape to prevent ff escapes"?
> 
> I'm getting a protean tank in next few weeks (waiting on shipping), and I'm sure I'll want to do the same thing
> 
> I really like how your tank turned out! What do you think of the moss? Do you feel it's taking over a bit more than you'd like?


Hi,

The foam tape to prevent fruit fly escapees is the 1/16" thin and 1/4" wide low density single sided foam tape from findtape.com. The low density aspect is important as it's squishy enough, the tape they sell at the home improvement stores is medium density and won't work. We use it where the glass sliding doors overlap. The thin black line of tape is surprisingly non jarring in terms of appearance, even in front opening tanks. We had initially gone with a thin piece of glass to fill in the gap but abandoned that for a variety of reasons such as expense, you can't remove the doors if it's sealed in, the glass store never could cut it exactly to the right length and it would get ugly algae growing within the sandwiched pieces. 

We were still having issues with some fruit fly escapees even after adding the tape to the door crack, which Todd thinks he's remedied. He is going to write up a tutorial as he does the next one. It involves resetting the tracking in order to get the sides and bottoms to match up perfectly, then he shims the doors so they don't have any wiggle room with small pieces of the tape. Other small areas where the tracking doesn't meet tightly he patches with non sticky foam.

In regards to the moss, well I'm a moss junkie, and the bare spots up at the top of the tank that aren't hit by the misting nozzles bug me. When we started this tank we'd been looking at a lot of planted freshwater tank photos (like on the Adana USA site) and I think that crept into the design plan of a "lush verdant green forest" if I'm remembering the slogan correctly. the moss starts were put in the tank with forceps in different locations and spread from those tiny placed pieces. The 'Lita' Begonia grew too rampantly and blocked out some of it which died, hopefully it'll green back up. 

Christina


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Christiana,

That is an extremely pretty tank in my opinion . 

Thanks for the tip on the tape, I have a few tanks from Protean and am using the med density tape from the hardware store. I am not as concerned about the flies as I am about an imitator squeezing through and although I have not had any escapes it makes me nervous. I will track down the higher density and give it a try. 

Sally


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, frog escapees is a worse case scenario, but when you multiply these by..... I'm not sure how many we have, a lot though, the fruit fly issue becomes pressing. I note that you said you'll look for high density tape, it's the low density that you want. 
Thank you for the compliment, 

Christina


----------

